# Big Light in Sky!



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

Did any of you see the big light in the sky Saterday morning. I was in Harris County and around 7:00AM a hug light followed by a large trail of smoke. I though the martions where coming. The light slowy disapered into the sky. It turns out that a rocket lifted off on the east coast caring two satillites. It was very strang. 

Maybe it was the Game Warden getting a better view of Ohio.

Budster


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey I saw that too. I was down at AEP standing outside (muskingum county) getting ready to head out for the hunt. Thought it looked like a scud missle attack coming.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i saw it also i was heading into the woods in protage county . and couldn't guess what it was either


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Seen it from a fence row in Union county. Thought that looked a little odd but didnt really pay much attention to it.

Sowbelly


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I noticed it too. I saw it while I was walking up to my stand. I had my back to it all morning, so once I was in the stand, I didn't pay too much attention to it. Anyone really know what it was?


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

It was a Rocket Launch from the east coast to deliver two Satellites into orbit. It was the first rocket launch from the coast in 20 years. I found the news info on news net5.

I thought I was going to be kicking some Martian Butt instead of deer hunting that morning. My CVA Optima Elite was read to go to battle. 

Budster


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

I saw it to, in Hancock Co. over by Van Buren. I was wondering what the heck that thing was. It looked like a monster fire looking lighting bolt from where i was at. Then i noticed a big ball of yellow light just light up the whole sky.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I saw it and was ready to call the ted bell show. On the radio they said it was northern lights, sounded way off but the rocket makes sence since I thought it was a U F O!!!! The light was so bright over carroll county that some guys were able to shoot by the light of it at 6:55


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

My cousin was on his was to work and stopped at a gas station. His buddy was in the car and looked out the window and seen the same thing. He said it look like the smoke from a jet but instead of going straight up, it kind of zig zagged. He said you could see a real bright light, then it slowly turned and disappeared. This was in Tuscarawas county. Im glad I heard that it was only a rocket.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We were waterfowl hunting on Leesville by the dam saturday AM..It was pretty amazing...We just figured it was some weird light coming off a jet trail in the sunrise...thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey.....it's Christmas....what did you expect...3 wise men?


----------



## Minor (Dec 24, 2004)

I was so amazed on my drive to work that i nearly wrecked my truck a couple of times (i drive 20 miles due east every morning, got to watch it happen from start till it left the sky) . . . had to research what i had seen and found this. . . from what i've read, you were able to see it well over 600 miles from where it was launched . .  . . . . i even had to grab the cell camera and shoot a pic blindly into the dark while driving and grabbed a neat pic for the cell phone . . . I started talking to some guys that went hunting saturday morning to see if they had seen it and they confirmed that i wasn't crazy and after some investigation, here is the rocket that was launched with video . ..  . .. . 
http://www.wff.nasa.gov/tacsat2/


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

my dad took a trip to Virginia On Saturday morning and he said he could see it all the way down there...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw it in Summit County driving east on I-76 on my way to West Branch.
As Budster said it was a rocket launch off the east coast of Virginia 550 miles from Cleveland.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Was in Belmont co. 12g miles from the Ohio river on top of a hill. The trail lined up straight with the sun and I was freaking wondering what it was. Ya from my view point it was crooked as well. First thought was something fell, like a satilite or something. Then the trail again was not straight. Seen it just as the rockets went out of sight and still was amazed did not know what it was. Then one of my friends also seen it and sent me and e-mail, he was in W.V.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236898,00.html


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i too seen this and thought that there was a fire or some thing in medina city i was at rt 18&83 was neat !!


----------

